# IBID.ie - Unison/Evening Herald "auction"



## podgerodge (11 Jun 2006)

Has anyone had a look at www.ibid.ie - the so called auction organised by the Independent group where their advertisers offer goods for auction - according to the FAQ and the radio ads most products have a reserve price of 50% of the actual value..

You'll find that nearly every item on the site has a "phantom bid" made to ensure that you won't get any bargains here!   Most of the current prices (after the phantom bids) are no better than you would get anywhere else.  2 bids were made on Sony Camcorders offered by Harvey Norman - that don't even have the model number listed!   All the bids are by the likes of ert-21 , puy-23 etc.  Obviously the suppliers are afraid of actually giving a product away too cheaply!

Typically Irish.


----------



## europhile (11 Jun 2006)

Portobello College is acceping bids for places on its law and business courses.

Mad or what!


----------



## europhile (11 Jun 2006)

And breast enlargements! I kid you not.  That one appears under 'Health and Wellness'.  My mind is well and truly boggled.

Here you go:

http://www2.xpresssites.com/inm/dublin/jun06/proddet.jsp?_RND=137916003


----------



## podgerodge (12 Jun 2006)

Strange!   Anyone seen any REAL bids yet?


----------



## rkeane (12 Jun 2006)

I heard an add for Ibid on the radio and thought that it could fall on its face just like ebid did.  Is this the same crowd?


----------



## podgerodge (12 Jun 2006)

No, I think the Herald/Independent dreamed it up - if you "win" an auction you pay them and they pay the supplier and give you a voucher to redeem.  It looks like the whole thing will fail miserably.


----------



## foxylady (12 Jun 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> No, I think the Herald/Independent dreamed it up - if you "win" an auction you pay them and they pay the supplier and give you a voucher to redeem. It looks like the whole thing will fail miserably.


 
Its over this week on the 16th


----------



## podgerodge (12 Jun 2006)

yes, for the first auction - but I'm sure they had high hopes for continuing it - nobody would advertise, setup website etc just for a 10 day auction.


----------



## foxylady (13 Jun 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> yes, for the first auction - but I'm sure they had high hopes for continuing it - nobody would advertise, setup website etc just for a 10 day auction.


 
They woudl if it was just a marketing promotion


----------



## podgerodge (13 Jun 2006)

Rang them - they are seeing how this auction goes and if it goes well will continue with it.

They say that the bids that are visible are the highest bid i.e no lower ones shown and the similarity of the bidding names format is due to the way the system allocates names to bidders....


----------



## minion (14 Jun 2006)

I can tell you 100% that you will not get any item on this site for a bargain.  There are indeed phantom bidders.  It is indeed a marketing gimmick.  Check out the real prices of the offers independantly of the ibid site and see how much lower the price you get it for on ibid. If the vendor is not going to make a good profit they will come in at the last minute with their own bid just so you dont get it for less.  Dont ask me how i know, just trust me on this.


----------



## podgerodge (14 Jun 2006)

Yes, can't see how they could prevent a retailer ensuring no bargains were given out.  They did tell me all of the bids were genuine.... if so there are a lot of fools out there who like parting with money..


----------



## rgfuller (19 Jun 2006)

So anyone get a bargain ?


----------



## podgerodge (19 Jun 2006)

yeah , the person that got the breast enlargement for €4300 instead of €5950!!  Can't believe someone would go to the Herald and give their name to them to get their voucher!


----------

